# Problems w/ linksys router



## nfilkins (Dec 4, 2006)

Well, I've been trying for two days now to get this to work without any luck. And of course, after trying several times and waiting over an hour each, it does not look like linksys tech support are going to be of any use to me.

Anyway, I just bought a Linksys Wireless-G router. I am trying to connect it to my grandparents DSL through Centurytel so I can use my notebook adapter with it. I've run the disk up to step five, following all of the instructions, and when it gets to step 10 where it tries to find an internet connection, I get an error saying that it cannot.

I've tried everything I have come across on the internet, and it hasn't been working. Now whenever I run the disk again, at step eight it will freeze. I cannot access the ISP page, either.

I don't know what to do, and am about ready to just give up and take this thing back. Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this??


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Can you give some sort of idea how you are connected .. give us a map to work with ..
is it a USB modem connected to a PC then out of a NIC to the linksys with your laptop sitting close by trying to connect?
How far away are you?
Is the 802 enabled in networking?
have you given the correct group name?
Have you managed to see the local network?

btw you have the manual I don't .. so please bear with me


----------



## nfilkins (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't know too much about this system... I have only myself installed the linksys on my laptop... other people took care of the main computer installation as far as the other ones go.

But... right now I have a modem through Centurytel (netopia). The linksys router is connected via network cable to both the computer and the modem. The DSL works just fine when you connect the modem to the computer with the network cable, but as soon as you hook up the router it no longer works. The router is showing all of the correct things lit up on the front, and so is the modem. I have no even tried connecting with the laptop yet, as I have not even gotten the linksys program to download on the computer. I do have a signal though from it... just no connection to the internet. 

The router did not come with any kind of manual at all, which in my opinion is rather retarded.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

nfilkins said:


> a modem through Centurytel (netopia).
> 
> The linksys router is connected via network cable to both the computer and the modem.


you mean the modem connects to the router and the router to the PC or the modem to the PC and then the PC to the router?




> The DSL works just fine when you connect the modem to the computer with the network cable, but as soon as you hook up the router it no longer works.


well done , you've already proven the router is the weak link and so as you say either the router is faulty or needs to be reset.



> The router is showing all of the correct things lit up on the front, and so is the modem. I have no even tried connecting with the laptop yet, as I have not even gotten the linksys program to download on the computer. I do have a signal though from it... just no connection to the internet.
> 
> The router did not come with any kind of manual at all, which in my opinion is rather retarded.


quite right, fix one problem at a time. can you tell me which model linksys router this is ..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I am just looking at the website for this router, I can't download the user manual since it appears to be corrupt when adobe opens it.

I am looking here
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...957298&pagename=Linksys/Common/VisitorWrapper



> The Linksys Wireless-G Broadband Router is really three devices in one box.
> First, there's the Wireless Access Point, which lets you connect Wireless-G or Wireless-B devices to the network.
> 
> There's also a built-in 4-port full-duplex 10/100 Switch to connect your wired-Ethernet devices. Connect four PCs directly, or daisy-chain out to more hubs and switches to create as big a network as you need.
> ...


Are you sure that you're connecting to the correct connector .. only 1 connector will accept the cable for the modem although it may fit elsewhere.
The connectors are RJ45 for both connection to PC and Modem


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

found a manual 


> Overview
> The Broadband Router has been designed to be functional right out of the box with the default settings in the Setup Wizard. However, if you’d like to change these settings, use the Router’s web-based utility. This chapter
> will describe each web page in the Utility and each page’s key functions. The utility can be accessed via your web browser through use of a computer connected to the Router. For a basic network setup, most users only have to
> use the following screens of the Utility:
> ...


----------

